# Broadcom Wireless Not Working on v4 Kernel

## skifreak13

Recently I upgraded from the v3 to the v4 kernel. In each of the v4 kernels I tried (4.0.5, 4.1.12, 4.4.0-r1) I was unable to get my Broadcom wireless to work. Conversely, it has always worked fine for me in the v3 kernels (3.8.13, 3.12.13, 3.16.5). Recently, I rebooted into the 3.12.13 kernel, without rebuilding any modules or packages, and my wireless continued to work. 

LedBox ~ # lspci | grep Broadcom

0d:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n

.conf file for 3.12.13 kernel: https://bpaste.net/show/41d13b0debd8

.conf file for 4.4.0-r1 kernel: https://bpaste.net/show/fcb9b04bcc4d

make.conf: https://bpaste.net/show/8c004d83c052

iwconfig: http://dpaste.com/0Y546YY

ifconfig: http://dpaste.com/3RV5DE3

emerge --info broadcom-sta: http://dpaste.com/2629ZDE

Thanks for your help and continued support of Gentoo.

----------

## Buffoon

See what happens to firmware loading (dmesg). Maybe a new version of firmware is required.

----------

## skifreak13

dmesg: https://bpaste.net/show/b7ae2ad98331

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    0.609141] b43-phy0: Broadcom 43228 WLAN found (core revision 30)
> 
> [    0.609549] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 9, Type 4 (N), Revision 16)
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/modules: https://bpaste.net/show/9ecf09a1d67a

/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: https://bpaste.net/show/6eddad604579

lsmod: http://dpaste.com/0J1HV44

----------

## Buffoon

Never had any of those Broadcoms myself. What it looks like with working kernel (dmesg).

----------

## jburns

Try building the b43 driver as a module.  When it is built into the kernel blacklist cannot block it.

----------

## roarinelk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 0.609549] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 9, Type 4 (N), Revision 16) 
> 
> 

 

This PHY type is supported on at least kernel 4.3.  Check you kernel config, you need to

enable CONFIG_B43_PHY_N ("Support for N-PHY (the main 802.11n series) devices").

Best you enable all CONFIG_B43_PHY_* options and recompile the kernel.

----------

## skifreak13

Wireless problem is solved and working!

Per jburns, built b43 as a module, but that still didn't clear the problem. Followed roarinelk's advice and enabled as many of the CONFIG_B43_PHY_* options as I could, while keeping b43 as a module. Wireless is working perfectly now.

Resulting .conf file for 4.4.0-r1 kernel: https://bpaste.net/show/399c6a4c6d14

Thanks for all of the advice, very much appreciated.

----------

